# Certificate of Residence for EU citizens questions



## CarolusVIII (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello everyone, I hope you are all well.

I am looking at the possibility of moving to Germany (Nordrhein-Westfalen) in the coming months, following my research, and I would be immensly grateful if anyone here would be able to clarify a few points regarding the residency requirements.

I am an EU citizen, which as I understand it simplifies the matter immensely, I will also not likely have a job before I move, and would be able to stay temporarily with a friend whilst there and searching for jobs, although I am aware that for stays exceeding three months, I must register with the local _Ausländerbehörde_ or _Einwohnermeldeamt_.

The supporting documentation needed could potentially include:

*Proof of health insurance*. Is it possible to make a voluntary contribution towards the public health insurance system before registering residency in order to satisfy this requirement?

*Proof of sufficient funds*. In the event of arriving without a job or a job offer, am I likely to be asked for proof of sufficient funds in order to finance my stay in Germany as an EU citizen? If so, would anyone have any information regarding how much money the authorities would regard as a sufficient amount per month?

*Registry of Address*. I am aware of the requirement to register an address within a reasonable period of time (within one to two weeks of arrival), But would I need to do this before becoming eligible for a Certificate of Residence?

Thank you for any assistance you may be able to be, and please have an excellent day.

CarolusVIII


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

CarolusVIII said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you are all well.
> 
> I am looking at the possibility of moving to Germany (Nordrhein-Westfalen) in the coming months, following my research, and I would be immensly grateful if anyone here would be able to clarify a few points regarding the residency requirements.
> 
> ...


Just to make things clear: are you after a residence certificate (Ansässigkeitsbescheinigung) for tax purposes/to avoid double taxation?

In any case, yes, you'd have to register your address first, because without registration you are not resident but a tourist/visitor.

From the time of registration you'd have to enroll in the German health system, which can be expensive if you don't have a job/are not a university student/eligible for benefits in Germany. Health insurance providers will invoice you from the date of registration to the date you unregister and leave Germany permanently.


----------



## CarolusVIII (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you for your reply, and I apologise for not getting back to you sooner.

To answer your question, I would want the residence certificate as part of the settling in process; it's likely that any job I am able to land would be on a freelance basis, and to my understanding, I would need the Anmeldung and residence certificate in order to open a bank account, to pay the required taxes and acquire public Krankenkasse coverage.

Would you/anyone know anything about having to provide proof of enough money to fund my stay and jobsearch whilst registering for a residence certificate if I was to arrive without a job contract in hand?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

CarolusVIII said:


> Thank you for your reply, and I apologise for not getting back to you sooner.
> 
> To answer your question, I would want the residence certificate as part of the settling in process; it's likely that any job I am able to land would be on a freelance basis, and to my understanding, I would need the Anmeldung and residence certificate in order to open a bank account, to pay the required taxes and acquire public Krankenkasse coverage.
> 
> Would you/anyone know anything about having to provide proof of enough money to fund my stay and jobsearch whilst registering for a residence certificate if I was to arrive without a job contract in hand?


Okay, I think what you actually want is the piece of paper that you receive automatically and free of charge when registering your address at the Einwohnermeldeamt. They should not ask you about proof of funds or health insurance - this would only come into play if you apply for benefits or want to bring in a non-EEA spouse.

You will have to have forms filled in by your landlord.

Two or three weeks later you should automatically receive your tax number in the post.

You might have to register/get a different tax number for freelance/self-employment, depending on what kind of work you do, but that's a question for your local Finanzamt and possibly Gewerbeamt.


----------

